# Good bye my "one with power", Miss Vala



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Balien zu Treuen Händen SchH3 AWD1 FH2 CGC B/HOT
SG Belschik von Eicken-Bruche SchH3 IPO3 FH1 (WUSV, BSP) X Burgos' Unika SchH1 OB1 TR3 AD CGC HOT
July 14, 2004 - October 30, 2017​

Vala was the result of an opportunity that came along at the right time when her sire became available for breeding for a reduced stud fee and a side by side AI. She was the first puppy born, came out with a set of lungs and an appetite that never wavered. She was the blue collar puppy and was always attached to mom eating so I dubbed her the “blue tick” after the cartoon of the same name. I remember at one point she was so fat that I worried she would become a swimmer puppy so I would put her on her side and stuff her under the pig rails in the whelping box so she would not always sleep on her stomach. 



Vala was a tremendously possessive young dog, with full genetic grips and tremendous tracking ability. She was also a super compliant dog and very easy to train. She was not the most athletic dog I have ever worked tending to have more drive than brains when it came to jumping. She, though, had a huge heart and even at the end still was ready to chase her ball and give me ‘tude about outing. She was a super easy house dog with rock solid nerves that treated our trip to Germany as just another day in her life. 



Vala’s name is from the languages of J. R.R Tolkien. Vala is from the elfish language Quenya and means “one with power”. Her registered name, Balien, is a feminized version of Balan which also means “one with power” but in the elfish language of Sindarin. 



Vala was the dam of my C, D and E litters resulting in 16 puppies. She produced 8 titled dogs, with one retiring to become an SD and diabetic alert dog. She also produced 1 accelerant detection canine, 1 narcotics dog, 1 explosives dog, 1 trailing/security dog, 1 PPD and 3 in active pet homes. 



Vala was my heart dog and I am glad I have her 2 daughters, Deja and Elena, and her granddaughter, LB (Firien) to keep her memory going. She was last of my Nike kids and the last dog that was alive when my husband was still alive. It truly is the end of an era and she is greatly missed.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

So sorry for your loss. Losing an end of an era is even harder.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

She was an extraordinary and beautiful shepherd. I'm sorry for your loss!


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

So sorry to hear about your Vala.... Beautiful photos it looks as if she lived a long and fulfilling life! What an amazing lineage she has produced too; her heart will live on! 
Sending our condolences, Tolkiens Gandalf You Shall Not Pass! over here in FL...


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

What a beautiful girl, and what a life she lived. Peace for you, Lisa.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Sorry for your loss Lisa. What a beautiful eulogy...


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Sorry for your loss, she was a beautiful girl.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

I’m so sorry for your loss, Lisa.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Wonderful memories and accomplishments! My heart goes out to you and I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Ohhhhh, I am SO sorry!

What a beautiful, talented girl and what a great life she had with you!

Moms


----------



## silentbob1981 (Apr 6, 2017)

So sorry for your loss. What a lovely tribute.


----------



## RoseW (Feb 18, 2016)

Very sorry for you loss. It sounds as though her name fit her beautifully


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

From a fellow Tolkien fan, so sorry for your loss! Sounds like she was a really exceptional girl.

Two of my dogs have also had Tolkien-themed names: Star of Hope, my 10 year old ASL/GSL cross, and a rescue I named Ranger Aragorn.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

So very sorry for your loss.What a wonderful special girl.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

A wonderful tribute
It is a blessing and a privilege to share our lives with creatures like your old gal.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss. It aches even harder when you lose your heart dog. 
I had to smile when you described "her tremendous tracking ability. She was also a super compliant dog and very easy to train. She was not the most athletic dog I have ever worked tending to have more drive than brains when it came to jumping. She, though, had a huge heart and was ready to chase her ball and give me ‘tude about outing. She was a super easy house dog with rock solid nerves"

This could be my Deja's bio. And because of this I can only imagine how tough this loss is. Heal well.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

RIP beautiful Vala


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of your Vala. It is a true gift having a heart companion but so hard when they leave us. Take care 


Maggi


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am so very very sorry , hugs to you


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

no matter how long - it is never long enough!

I understand the loss, the sense of an incomplete self when you lose any of them, but the heart dog - the heart dog takes part of your soul.....

Run free Vala.....


<<<hugs>>>


Lee


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I’m so so sorry! It’s an honor and a privilege to have such a dog in our lives. Unfortunately, when they leave, the hole is huge. I’m so glad you get to see her live on in her puppies.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

So sorry for you loss of your beautiful Valor. You are lucky to have pups from her. It is comforting to know part of her will always be around.


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

She was a beautiful girl! So sorry for your loss


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

What an awesome journey! I am sorry for your loss. So many steps of your life in the past 13 years were accompanied by her. And I am sure that a good part of that time, you knew her like a part of yourself. It leaves a hole. It's the toughest part of dog-ownership, that we will lose them. And we have to come to a place where we are willing to love another dog with the same reckless abandon. Else, we let the final moments and the loss cancel out the beauty of their life. 

I am glad you have pups out of her.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

* vala


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

I am very sorry for your loss! She was a good looking girl!


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Sorry Lisa.


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm so sorry, she was beautiful! I don't think forever would be enough time to spend with these dogs.


----------



## RuthArt (Oct 25, 2017)

what a wonderful dog with so many skills/talents that your got
to enjoy for 13 years. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm so sorry, Lisa. RIP Vala.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

She had a great long life, I'm sorry she is gone. A dog's only fault is they never live long enough. What a great life she had with you.


----------

